# Login problem: 'The specified domain either does not exist or could not be contacted'



## Catticus

I recently reinstalled Windows on my computer in an attempt to rid it of various problems. I've now installed a clean copy of it over three times because I keep getting the same problem that doesn't allow me to log on.

Everything seems to work fine until I get to the logon screen. It asks for passwords for the user accounts that I have set up, but I did not specify any passwords. I've tried using loginrecovery.com, and the results showed that all the passwords were '[BLANK]', but not entering a password (or entering anything at all) gives the message:

'The system cannot log you on due to the following error:

The specified domain either does not exist or could not be contacted.


Please try again or consult your system administrator.'

I've tried starting it up in Safe Mode, but exactly the same thing happens. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## complus

Hi, Have you tried booting in safe mode, pressing ctrl + Alt + Delete twice quickly and tried logging in by typing the username Administrator with a blank password?

What Version of XP do you have?


----------



## lihao

Perhaps you choosed a wrong option at the Drop-down menu which name "Domain" in logon screen.You can click a small arrow to the right of the menu and choose another option such as "XXX(Local computer)".Then,input you account and password to login it.


----------



## ThorXP

*Welcome to TSF....*

When yo get to the log-on screen with the password box for the first time have you clicked in the password box before clicking OK. If so then the next time do not click in the box just click OK and you should be ok.


----------



## Catticus

complus said:


> Hi, Have you tried booting in safe mode, pressing ctrl + Alt + Delete twice quickly and tried logging in by typing the username Administrator with a blank password?


Yep, it gives me exactly the same message.



complus said:


> What Version of XP do you have?


It's SP2 if that's what you mean?



lihao said:


> Perhaps you choosed a wrong option at the Drop-down menu which name "Domain" in logon screen.You can click a small arrow to the right of the menu and choose another option such as "XXX(Local computer)".Then,input you account and password to login it.


There aren't any dropdown menus, just username and password.



ThorXP said:


> *Welcome to TSF....*
> When yo get to the log-on screen with the password box for the first time have you clicked in the password box before clicking OK. If so then the next time do not click in the box just click OK and you should be ok.


I have to click on my name to choose which user to login as. It automatically puts the cursor in the password box.


----------



## ThorXP

Catticus said:


> I have to click on my name to choose which user to login as. It automatically puts the cursor in the password box.


When you are installing windows one of the screens gives you the log-in window and it has your log-in name and if you do not want a password all you do is click OK and that should be the end of it.

The problem is you can not boot into safe mode and this means you can not make the change necessary to fix this problem. THe only way I see of getting around this is to do another clean-installation of Windows. I am providing a link that has a set-by-step set of instructions with screen shots. This may help

http://www.socrtwo.info/cleanxpinstall.htm


----------



## johnwill

The domain message seems to indicate you have configured XP for a domain login, which means it's looking for a domain server. I suspect you are not on a corporate network with a domain server, which is why it can't log you in. Login to a local account and reconfigure the login type.


----------



## Catticus

ThorXP said:


> The problem is you can not boot into safe mode and this means you can not make the change necessary to fix this problem. THe only way I see of getting around this is to do another clean-installation of Windows. I am providing a link that has a set-by-step set of instructions with screen shots. This may help
> http://www.socrtwo.info/cleanxpinstall.htm


Well I'll try reinstalling it again, I guess it can't hurt. (That link doesn't work by the way.)



johnwill said:


> The domain message seems to indicate you have configured XP for a domain login, which means it's looking for a domain server. I suspect you are not on a corporate network with a domain server, which is why it can't log you in. Login to a local account and reconfigure the login type.


Seriously, I haven't configured ANYTHING. The only option I had was to list the usernames - I never even had the option to set any passwords. The point is I can't login to any account so I am unable to reconfigure anything.


----------



## ThorXP

Quote:
Originally Posted by ThorXP View Post
The problem is you can not boot into safe mode and this means you can not make the change necessary to fix this problem. THe only way I see of getting around this is to do another clean-installation of Windows. I am providing a link that has a set-by-step set of instructions with screen shots. This may help
http://www.socrtwo.info/cleanxpinstall.htm
Well I'll try reinstalling it again, I guess it can't hurt. (That link doesn't work by the way.)

Correction, Yes it does and it worked before and after I posted it. I always check right after posting.

What is the error message that you get from it not working and what browser are you using?


----------



## fluorescein

I'm having the exact same problem on my Vista machine. I've been running Vista for about 8 months with minimal problems. This morning, I saw my computer had rebooted because of an update and I proceeded to login. I was greeted with the following message: "The specified domain either does not exist or could not be contacted."

"Specified domain" made it sound like a network problem, so I unplugged the ethernet cable and rebooted, but I still get the same error when I try to login.

I get the same error when I try to boot up under "Safe Mode" also. I am able to get to the Windows Repair mode. Automatic repair detects no errors. I have successfully system restored to prior to the windows update, as well as to a "happy state" 5 days ago, but I get the same login problem still, so I don't think it was the update that screwed me over.

I can't do a "real" repair because this is a Dell that had Vista pre-installed, so I only have a Vista reinstallation disc.

The only other thing I can think of is that I've been playing with a utility that changes the host name of my computer. I've read that this login error can show up when there are name conflicts or messed up network files. Has anyone figured out how to fix this problem?

Thanks much!


----------



## dixiek

Hi - I also having same problem with Vista on my Acer 4710z laptop. Not sure how this happened, just know that the kids had been uploading. Vista was preloaded, dont have the recovery disc. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Catticus

I had to delete all existing partitions and then format my hard drive. It installed with no problems after that. Be aware that doing this will delete everything on your computer!


----------



## dixiek

My problem is I cannot get beyond this message, even after resetting the supervisor password in bios. Any other ideas?


----------



## Ryan.Shipp

dixiek said:


> My problem is I cannot get beyond this message, even after resetting the supervisor password in bios. Any other ideas?


If you have exhausted all other options, and a reinstallation is not possible (as it sounds in your case), you may want to try a program called [email protected] Password Changer (not free). It will allow you to change any SAM stored password for any given user account. They have released a vista version, and I have used it many times with success.

This is assuming that your computer is not part of a corporate network or other domain type setup.

Good Luck :grin:


----------



## ech0.o

Catticus said:


> I had to delete all existing partitions and then format my hard drive. It installed with no problems after that. Be aware that doing this will delete everything on your computer!


Thank you! i had the same problem, and strangly enough the answer was given by someone who had the problem, not the so called 'managers'. going to other computer to do a clean install now, wish me luck


----------



## jayskates

*post deleted*


----------

